# Handmade cigar tube



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

So i'v wanted to make this for a few months now but never knew how to connect the 2 peices nicely. Finally just 2 days ago I came across these threaded 1'' gold rings. I grabbed 1 and some paduck (the wood you see). My forstner bit is only 3.5'' long so I had to make the break in the middle. I think i'm going to get a longer bit so my next one can kind of open at the cap. I realize the 2 halves are mis aligned but hey I gave it ago and I consider it a sucess. The next few will be better.

The inside dimentions are 5inches by 1inch
The outside is 6inches by 1 1/4







And yes I know waxingmoon did it first hey I was inspired!

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

thats great Jordan, well done

i wouldn't mind giving this a go aswell


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Wasen't to hard. The drilling was a pain cause I used a forstner bit, not excatly the fastest way to go. Took about 2.5 hours. If you want details pm me and I can let you know excatly how I did it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

Really nice Jordan. Adds a real classy touch to the whole cigar experience.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice work jordan. Looks very nice!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Just WOW!! Lots of talented Brothers here.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

nice job!


mabye i will get a 4" block of 4x4 and cut it in half and drill a whole..... at one of them threaded thingy's and boom. cigar incognito. lol..... ok. so maybe i wont....whatever.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice job! I like it.


----------



## cubicdissection (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, nice job! How did you affix the rings to the wood?


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Where did you find the threaded rings at?


----------



## blkhors (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks really classy. Great job!


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks nice! I wish I could make stuff like that. lol


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Jordan :tu


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Where did you find the threaded rings at?


Dave I asked the same question. We are probably thinking the same thing.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice job!:high5:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice work! Hey, that cigar looks familiar!


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow! That's beautiful. The paduck is great color. Something about the hue seems very right for cigars.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jenady said:


> Dave I asked the same question. We are probably thinking the same thing.


I picked them up at a store called lee valley. They have a website but I they are canadian based, you americans might have better luck finding them cheaper. I paid 5 bucks plus tax for those damn rings. Pretty expensive for what it is. Anyways i used super glue to hold them in. Just put a drop on a paper towel and took a stick diped it in the drop and pasted it on the ring.



Tarks said:


> Nice work! Hey, that cigar looks familiar!


It is indeed. I love the taboo brand and this was one of the first cigars to really wow me.

Thanks for all the nice comments! Always brings a smile to my face!

EDIT: Heres the link http://www.leevalley.com/hardware/page.aspx?c=1&p=41004&cat=3,41306,41332&ap=1


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

My dad has a lathe he never uses and I think I have a block of wood that would be the perfect size...:bolt:

Will post pictures...:bolt:

Thanks for the inspiration..:bolt:


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ya amazing what you can do with a lathe. Anything from spinning to drilling to even cutting (well ok parting).

I say go for it. Another idea if you cant find the rings is to cut a tenon and just make it sorta a pressure fit.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Cigolle said:


> My dad has a lathe he never uses and I think I have a block of wood that would be the perfect size...:bolt:
> 
> Will post pictures...:bolt:
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration..:bolt:


 and you never told me? how have i not seen it in your garage? mabye the camper is hiding it.....


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks great! I would love to get one in amboyna burl or maybe bloodwood.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

very nice, i'd def. use somethin like that. 

Any idea on a general price point 4 them if you started selling them?


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> and you never told me? how have i not seen it in your garage? mabye the camper is hiding it.....


That camper hides a lot of things..:target:


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Dom said:


> very nice, i'd def. use somethin like that.
> 
> Any idea on a general price point 4 them if you started selling them?


Hmmm didnt really think id end up that route but what the hell pm sent!


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

FYI you can buy forstner bit extensions in 4" to 10" lengths at any plumbing wholesaler,nice job wonderfull idea,looks great.Cheers P.B.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Jordan I used your idea but went with a slip joint. This one is a little too big to be of any value but it was interesting to make.

Take a look, the stick is 52 x 7.5".


----------



## presidentbryce (Oct 9, 2008)

Very nice to both of you. It's amazing to see what my fellow BOTL come up with.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Dang Jim, that's good work. WTG!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow... I never even thought of doing this before. Amazing.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

excellent work Jenady. I might cut the tenons aswell instead of the threaded rings. Good work.


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool


----------

